# About.com- What Is Dyssynergic Defecation?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It has taken me a long time to get around to covering dyssynergic defecation, an important aspect of digestive health, or more accurately, digestive trouble. Just the name made the subject seem very intimidating to this psychologist and her alter-ego, the IBS writer. Now that I have finally tackled it, I hang my head in shame, because those of you who suffer from chronic problems with constipation need to know about this so as to discuss the topic with your doctor. Pinpointing a potential contributor to a constipation problem is an important step in resolving the difficulty. My newest series will educate you about the subject, so that you can feel more confident in clearly communicating with your physician. This month's installment covers symptoms and possible causes of dyssynergic defecation:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

